# Shaving Emblems off



## Guest (May 3, 2003)

Hey, anyone know of a good way to shave off the emblems a 93-97 Altima? I heard all you need is a blow dryer, some fishing line, and some tar and bug remover. I'm just afraid that im going to mess up or it'll just come out bad. Has anyone shaved their emblems before and know of a good way to do it? Please let me know. Thanx


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

sounds about right. with the fishing line, there isnt a whole lot that you are going to mess up. its not abrasive enough. just try heating the emblems up really well with the dryer and then start attacking the adhesive with the fishing line and steady pressure on the emblem. once its off, use the bug and tar remover to remove the gummy stuff. im removing the pin striping today, all i have left is the glue part.


----------



## skylineawd (Dec 3, 2002)

Don't use tar, and bug remover.

I would reccomend using 3M adhesive remover, it worked a lot better on my friends BMW.

1. Hold the hairdryer on the area for about 10 seconds. Then spray the adhesive remover on then repeat heat for another 10 seconds, then run the fishing line behind it, and it should come right off.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

skylineawd said:


> *Don't use tar, and bug remover.
> 
> I would reccomend using 3M adhesive remover, it worked a lot better on my friends BMW.
> 
> 1. Hold the hairdryer on the area for about 10 seconds. Then spray the adhesive remover on then repeat heat for another 10 seconds, then run the fishing line behind it, and it should come right off. *


I used _Goo Gone_ to get the
left over adhesive residue off after
using dental floss to get the emblems off.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

i used paint thinner and it came right off.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2003)

Thanx for the help guys.


----------



## steveo24 (Feb 26, 2004)

hey guys... are you guys talking about the altima emblem on the trunk?
i really wanna get that off but i was afraid that is was bolted in with like buttons. i took off teh gxe near the driver's wheel well with an hairdryer cna i do the same with the altima emblem? thanks


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

get a hair dryer and heat it up then fishing line to take it off then goo gone to get the rest off


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

steveo24 said:


> hey guys... are you guys talking about the altima emblem on the trunk?
> i really wanna get that off but i was afraid that is was bolted in with like buttons. i took off teh gxe near the driver's wheel well with an hairdryer cna i do the same with the altima emblem? thanks


It has two pins with speed nuts on the back which can be reached on the inside of the deck lid. 

Troy


----------

